# Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,mein Arbeitskollege erzählte mir heute,das er in seinem alten Teich eine Pflanze hatte,die seinen Boden schön zugedeckt hatte,sah wohl so aus als hätte er einen "Teppich" verlegt.Leider weiss er nicht mehr,was das war-Habt Ihr Infos?


----------



## Dr.J (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hallo,

es handelt sich hier wohl um die Nadelsimse. Sie wuchert sehr und bedeckt den Boden wie einen Rasen.


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Prima,schönen Dank für die schnelle Antwort-kann ich ja gleich Montag erzählen,wie toll man hier Hilfe bekommt,aber braucht die Pflanze nicht 20-28C ?


----------



## Dr.J (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hallo,

hier ein kleiner Auszug aus Wikipedia:

Sie ist eine zarte Vordergrundpflanze, die anspruchslos wächst und schnell einen Rasen bildet. Sie gedeiht bei Temperaturen bis 25°. Sandiger Bodengrund eignet sich am besten für sie, sie wächst aber auch in Kies und Erde. Die Nadelsimse ist geeignet für die Bepflanzung von Zuchtaquarien und flacher Teichränder, da sie gut zu kultivieren sowie winterhart ist.


----------



## Thorsten (22. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hi Jürgen,

hast Du deinen "Rasen" schon im Teich?? 

Halte mich/uns doch mal auf dem laufenden, wie das fkt... interessiert mich sehr 

Allerdings, wenn ich an den __ Graskarpfen denke


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hallo,

ich denke, auch die kanadische __ Wasserpest würde den Teichboden in kürzester Zeit bedecken, wenn man sie lässt und ein geeigneter Bodengrund vorhanden ist. Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall , weshalb sie sich über den Winter der großen Seerosencontainer bemächtigt hat. Ich bin heute erst hier auf Paros angekommen, aber ich werde die Seerosen und auch andere Pflanzen wohl in den nächsten Tagen von der Wasserpest befreien müssen. Schade, denn es ist die einzige Unterwasserpflanze die endlich in meinem Teich wächst. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob sich die Seerosen gegen die Wasserpest durchsetzen können, oder nimmt sie ihnen das Licht und den Dünger?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (23. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hallo Thorsten,

leider ist er noch nicht im Teich. Habe ihn vor fast 2 Wochen bei NG bestellt und nix gekommen.      Saftladen!!!!!

Natürlich werde ich davon berichten.

By the way. Ich hab mal versucht einen Beitrag über die Nadelsimse in die DB zu hängen. Ist irgendwie schiefgegangen. Der Beitrag is wech.


----------



## owl-andre (24. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Breitet sich die Nadelsimse denn von alleine über dem Boden aus?Wie hoch wird der "Teppich"?


----------



## Dr.J (24. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hallo,

guckste hier:

http://database.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=228


----------



## sigfra (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hallo zusammen...

ich weiß nicht so recht... sicherlich sieht es wunderschön aus... so ein Rasenteppich... würde mir auch gefallen... aber ich denke mal, das eben auch sehr viel Dreck darin hängen bleibt, der eigentlich in den Bodenablauf sollte...

von daher halte ich es für Teiche mit Filter... vor allem Schwerkraft... nicht so geeignet... 

für normale Gartenteiche... würde ich es dann auch machen... 

aber wie gesagt... das ist meine Meinung...


----------



## Doris (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanze bedeckt Teichboden?*

Hi 

Und ich hab gedacht, wir Teichianer bauen einen Teich, damit wir keinen Rasen mähen müssen...und dann pflanzt man Rasen in den Teich  ???  TZE TZE !!!

Na, das soll einer verstehen


----------

